# LE Turkey draw now open



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Turkey draw is open for the early season. Application period ends December 27.

https://www.utah-hunt.com/(S(mlrbfq45we44yumhp4fcae45))/default.aspx


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in!!! Not sure why....I suck at hunting turkeys...


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

3arabians said:


> I'm in!!! Not sure why....I suck at hunting turkeys...


I think you need to find dumber turkeys! I will probably put in again this year.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

If it was statewide, I would consider putting in, but the regions is a deal breaker for me. I usually hunt 3 different regions most years. It will be the 5th consecutive year of not putting in for turkey LE. I guess it is just too logical to go all OTC statewide for 7 weeks with a 3 day youth hunt to start the season. Utah sure does love their LE tags.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I think UT's LE hunt is a positive thing. It gives folks who want to hunt early in the season the opportunity for quality hunts without so much hunter interference to deal with.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I hunted the LE last year and will be applying this year. I enjoyed having a flock of turkeys to chase all to myself last year without seeing any other hunters. It was my time hunting turkeys. If I don't draw the LE tag, I will buy OTC.


----------



## Eclectic (Jun 9, 2014)

During the LE season, most of the turkeys still remain at lower elevations, but by the time the general season rolls around, many have headed for higher ground....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think it matters which hunt. I actually think the LE hunts are more crowded but I still waste money on them

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Last year on the le I never saw another hunter in two weekends. My brother didn't fill his tag but I did. Shot my bird up high in the snow.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No question, the LE is the ONLY way to go. The general is an absolute nightmare. People everywhere, every day, just pounding the poor birds. Just keep putting in for the LE and go fishing if you don't draw. Utah is so wise to offer it's residence a chance to hunt turkeys without other people just spoiling it for you. There is just no way you can have a quality hunt with every Tom(no pun), Dick and Harry scouring the woods. In fact, it is outright dangerous to be in the hills during the general Utah turkey hunt. Thousands upon thousands of Nimrods, all packing guns, blasting away at everything that moves...no thanks, no way!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> No question, the LE is the ONLY way to go. The general is an absolute nightmare. People everywhere, every day, just pounding the poor birds. Just keep putting in for the LE and go fishing if you don't draw. Utah is so wise to offer it's residence a chance to hunt turkeys without other people just spoiling it for you. There is just no way you can have a quality hunt with every Tom(no pun), Dick and Harry scouring the woods. In fact, it is outright dangerous to be in the hills during the general Utah turkey hunt. Thousands upon thousands of Nimrods, all packing guns, blasting away at everything that moves...no thanks, no way!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> In fact, it is outright dangerous to be in the hills during the general Utah turkey hunt. Thousands upon thousands of Nimrods, all packing guns, blasting away at everything that moves...no thanks, no way!


Uhh... were we hunting the same canyon last year BP? Sounds about right.


----------

